# what famous people do kenpo ?



## suicide (Oct 14, 2009)

:yoda:


:knight2:


----------



## Josh Oakley (Oct 14, 2009)

Chuck Liddel

Elvis Presley

Me


----------



## ap Oweyn (Oct 14, 2009)

Jeff Speakman

Keith Hackney


----------



## Omar B (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## jks9199 (Oct 14, 2009)

Josh Oakley said:


> Chuck Liddel
> 
> Elvis Presley
> 
> Me


Hey -- do we get a break on your sunglasses for knowing you?


----------



## Josh Oakley (Oct 14, 2009)

Actually, your rate is higher because you're supporting the _Buy Josh Oakley_ _a Maserati_ fund.







lucky you!


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 14, 2009)

Josh Oakley said:


> Actually, your rate is higher because you're supporting the _Buy Josh Oakley_ _a Maserati_ fund.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who's this Josh Oakley guy?  Never heard of him!


----------



## shaolinmonkmark (Oct 15, 2009)

jks9199 said:


> Who's this Josh Oakley guy? Never heard of him!


 

wesley snipes


----------



## James Kovacich (Oct 15, 2009)

shaolinmonkmark said:


> wesley snipes


 Shotokan.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wesley_Snipes


----------



## celtic_crippler (Oct 15, 2009)

James Kovacich said:


> Shotokan.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wesley_Snipes


 
FYI

Wesley Snipes is friends with, an former employer of, and student of Steve "Sanders" Muhammed.


----------



## shaolinmonkmark (Oct 15, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> FYI
> 
> Wesley Snipes is friends with, an former employer of, and student of Steve "Sanders" Muhammed.


 

fyi, rumor is, he is a 4th degree in kempo.(?)
Now, i myself have not seen the certifacate, but i have heard he is damned fast with his hands.(?)


----------



## celtic_crippler (Oct 15, 2009)

shaolinmonkmark said:


> fyi, rumor is, he is a 4th degree in kempo.(?)
> Now, i myself have not seen the certifacate, but i have heard he is damned fast with his hands.(?)


 
Not sure about his rank, but I know he thought enough of Mr. Muhammed to buy him a very nice house up in ATL.


----------



## James Kovacich (Oct 15, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> FYI
> 
> Wesley Snipes is friends with, an former employer of, and student of Steve "Sanders" Muhammed.


 
Being friends wasn't enough to change his bio. My google search came up empty in regards to Kenpo, like I pretty much already new because his style that he uses, at least for his movies, is more traditional than Kenpo.


----------



## James Kovacich (Oct 15, 2009)

This is from his bio:

However, he readily admits that he draws on several martial styles for his fight scenes, and it's easy to see influences in his choreography from tae kwon do, hapkido, kenpo karate, and Filipino weapon arts.

He may use some of it.


----------



## shaolinmonkmark (Oct 15, 2009)

Now, we should start a thread on Snipes!
It does say shotokan, but then kempo.
(?)
we have another x-files case here!
LOL!!!


----------



## Tames D (Oct 15, 2009)

shaolinmonkmark said:


> fyi, rumor is, he is a 4th degree in kempo.(?)
> Now, i myself have not seen the certifacate, but i have heard he is damned fast with his hands.(?)


 
His fast hands are helping him in prison.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Oct 15, 2009)

James Kovacich said:


> This is from his bio:
> 
> However, he readily admits that he draws on several martial styles for his fight scenes, and it's easy to see influences in his choreography from tae kwon do, hapkido, kenpo karate, and Filipino weapon arts.
> 
> He may use some of it.


 
You posted a Wiki-link...is that the "bio" you're referring to? 



shaolinmonkmark said:


> Now, we should start a thread on Snipes!
> It does say shotokan, but then kempo.
> (?)
> we have another x-files case here!
> LOL!!!


 
I'm sure, like many martial artists, that he has a primary root style but has ventured out to train with and therfore be influenced by other martial arts outside of said root style. 

If some feel the necissity to bicker over what his "style" is, then go for it. LOL But he's had a large kenpo influence if for no other reason than his close association with Mr. Muhammed. If you want to know more about him, you can read what he wrote about himself in "The Journey"; a book about many of American Kenpo's seniors. 

What "style" somebody is can not be easily answered in many cases. I currently "claim" kenpo as my style but I've studied since I was a kid. I hold belts in TKD and Ju Jitsu as well...I've also been influenced by things I learned in the military... not to mention having trained with people who specialize in Arnis, Hopkido, Aikido, and so on...

I guess my point is that it's probably more apt to ask a martial artist what their influences are than what their "style" is.


----------



## James Kovacich (Oct 15, 2009)

My first google search was  Wesly Snipes Karate. The results were sightly differant when I changed the search to Wesly Snipes Kenpo Karate, thats where I found that quote. 

But the bios on him seem for the most part are the same.


----------



## shaolinmonkmark (Oct 15, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> You posted a Wiki-link...is that the "bio" you're referring to?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

i do concur with you on that.


----------



## Milt G. (Oct 17, 2009)

suicide said:


> :yoda:
> 
> 
> :knight2:


 
Hello,

Why, all the famous Kenpo practitioners study Kenpo, of course.

I bet some "rich" people study it, too...  

Thanks,
Milt G.


----------



## KenpoDave (Oct 17, 2009)

G. Gordon Liddy.


----------



## Joab (Oct 17, 2009)

KenpoDave said:


> G. Gordon Liddy.


 
Do you have a link for G. Gordon Liddy having studied kenpo karate? Did he receive a black belt? Thanks


----------



## KenpoDave (Oct 18, 2009)

Joab said:


> Do you have a link for G. Gordon Liddy having studied kenpo karate? Did he receive a black belt? Thanks


 
I don't have a link.  It is in some notes from a seminar way back in 1992.  I am fairly certain he received a shodan.


----------



## Milt G. (Oct 18, 2009)

Joab said:


> Do you have a link for G. Gordon Liddy having studied kenpo karate? Did he receive a black belt? Thanks


 
Hello,

His "investigators" probably gave him more info. on Kenpo and the people of Kenpo then we, ourselves, will ever have.

A very interesting "personality", in any case.  Thanks, Dave.

Thanks,
Milt G.


----------



## Joab (Oct 19, 2009)

KenpoDave said:


> I don't have a link. It is in some notes from a seminar way back in 1992. I am fairly certain he received a shodan.


 
Thanks. I heard Liddy say many years ago on his radio show that he had a black belt, but he didn't say what he was a black belt in. A caller asked him for advice as to which martial art school he should go to, karate or aikido, as those were the two in his town. Liddy responded it really depends upon what works for you but that he (Liddy) would choose aikido. And yes, Liddy is quite the character. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## Doc (Oct 26, 2009)

James Kovacich said:


> Shotokan.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wesley_Snipes



Wes has studied Kenpo as well as Pentjak.


----------



## Doc (Oct 26, 2009)

Tames D said:


> His fast hands are helping him in prison.



Wes is not in nor did he ever go to prison.


----------



## Tames D (Oct 26, 2009)

Doc said:


> Wes is not in nor did he ever go to prison.


 
Maybe I'm wrong. He may be appealing.

http://www.cnn.com/2008/CRIME/04/24/snipes.sentencing/


----------

